# Litespeed Teramo: fitting with short head tube?



## mwnovak (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi all. 

I'm looking at a used Teramo frame--size Large / 58cm--and trying to suss out some fit questions.

I'm just shy of 6ft 2in, with a ~34.5in measured inseam.

Bikes that I currently ride:

*57cm cyclocross / commuter*
58.5cm top tube
14.1cm head tube
72deg HA / 73deg SA 
100mm x 30deg stem (gives a reach of ~87mm)
20mm of stem spacers
Saddle level with handlebars
15mm offset seatpost

*59cm "spirited" road bike*
58cm top tube
19cm head tube
74deg HA / 73deg SA
100mm x 0deg stem
25mm of stem spacers
Saddle about 1.25in above handlebars
15mm offset seatpost

Obviously, these are slightly different setups, with the CX / commuter being slightly shorter and more upright in the cockpit. Also note that my "spirited" road bike setup isn't exactly long-and-low by racer standards . . . this is intentional, and it suits my riding well. I have a basic KOPS position on both bikes.

So, I'm looking at the Teramo frame as a replacement for the "spirited" roadie. In general, the numbers look pretty good (slightly shorter top tube, but fixable with a 110mm stem). Where I start to worry is the short(ish) 15.8cm head tube. Without the frame in front of me, I'm having a hard time figuring out what would be required to dial-in my preferred 1 to 1.5in of saddle-to-handlebar drop: would I need a ton of spacers and/or a high-rise stem? 

Sure, I went with a 30deg stem on my CX / commuter--and it works for me--but I don't want a ti frame (read: long-term relationship) that will require such tom-foolery.

So, can anyone out there in the Litespeed community offer feedback on how they've handled sizing / fit issues? Specifically with regard to short(ish) head tubes? I'd be really curious to see folks' setups . . . anything that might be relevant.

Thanks for the help,

--MW


----------

